# Pricing for Clear Bra Rock Guard!!



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes my dealer wants 750 for whole thing and 450 for hood lip side mirrors and sides of car by tires


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

I was quoted $800 for the whole front package. We just did the Hood,Fenders, Mirrors, Door handle cups & the rear bumper loading area and tint for about $750 all together..

A co-worker's brother literally did whole front clip of his M3 and he said it was over $1200. But what's that when you can afford a 50K+ sport sedan..


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I called around yesterday and was quoted $679 for Front Bumper, Hood, Fenders, Mirrors....

The dealership is calling me tomorrow with their quote to do the same while the car is getting tinted...I am hoping it is less then $679 or they can take a hike.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I was quoted $729 for the bumper, mirrors, and a portion of the hood...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, you are all in the right price area by the sounds of things. We just had my GF's BMW done, Ziebart quoted us $830 to do hood, mirrors, fenders (leading edges) and facia. Called a friend of mine and he set me up with a veteran installer who used the same product (Clearshield) and did the same package for $550 cash. I bought some extra film from him and I'm applying it to the doors and rear facia as well.

The film is not cheap, so having it installed professionally is a good way to go. I messed up the piece for the first door I did and threw $45 worth of film in the trash...


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Dealership quoted me $595 so we told them to go ahead and do it....had one quote for $970 here in town


----------



## smelly (Mar 25, 2011)

a local guy here quoted me 70$ just for the hood with the 3M film. why is it 5 to 7 hundred for the bumper and the mirriors,,,,at that price they should do the whole car ........


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

smelly said:


> a local guy here quoted me 70$ just for the hood with the 3M film. why is it 5 to 7 hundred for the bumper and the mirriors,,,,at that price they should do the whole car ........


 
Everyone has to make money somehow...The material is about $200 I would say and the rest is the labour....I wish it was $70 around here, but I could see the hood being around that much...the hood is flat and wouldnt take much effort to put it on.


----------



## GM Fan (Dec 14, 2010)

I nwant to do the same thing, but, how will they apply the film on the hood where the outer creases are? I hope it wont be two sections?


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

They told me that the price ($729) was for a strip on the front of the hood. She also told me because I have a black car, the cutoff would be noticeable.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> They told me that the price ($729) was for a strip on the front of the hood. She also told me because I have a black car, the cutoff would be noticeable.


 
I think on a dark color it would probably be noticable, I have it on my silver truck and I don't notice it at all for the most part....I think the most important thing for me whether I can see the cut line or not is if I have any rock chips on my hood or bumper.


----------

